# Oddly feeling better with medicine



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, I registered on this forum many years ago and was trying to overcome my DP/DR. Sadly, it did not go away or lessen up a lot. It was one of those things that you realized you suffered from it because when it went away for a few minutes, even a little, you noticed the difference (the absence).

I have been suffering from this since I was 11 years old. I'm now almost 31(!!)

Over time it has gotten more severe and finally I broke down and told my therapist and doctor (cause I had had enough). My doctor suggested it was a symptom or related to schizoaffective disorder. He said dissociation (what I described, the flatness of my environment) could be related to something called "warping" in psychology terms (schizophrenia related). I thought he was full of crap, since I know my experiences and body better than anyone else (also I do not suffer from typical schizophrenia symptoms).

Well, the point is that he recommended an injectable dose of an antipsychotic since maybe I built up tolerance to the pill form. I got the injection and within 10 minutes felt a ton better. My 'sensation' of touch/feeling came back a little (very little) and it's made me very relieved and hopeful. I've been to the point in the past where I wanted to die because the DP/DR sensation is so severe. If you feel like you're dead, living in a flat, fake looking world, just existing...what is the point??!! But now I've seen that medicine can in fact, help! So hang in there people, if you've tried every single thing imaginable and nothing works, maybe seeing your doctor and having them help you with medicine will. I don't know, but it's worth exploring.

Hoping you all feel better, feel relief and achieve recovery!!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

That is very nice to hear! Your case sounds very much like mine,although I really dont’t think I have schizoprhenia or anything that looks like it. What med did you get? And you were on it for a longer time?


----------



## Fenway95 (Jun 9, 2018)

It's nice to meet someone else who has experienced this from a young age. I was 10 when I first experienced the sensation of DPDR. There are many adult who suffer from this condition, but my sympathy is with children who are experiencing it and have no understanding of what it is. I bet there are a lot of children suffering from DPDR who don't have access to therapy or medication and are terrified they're going crazy. I've been there. I wish we could help them.

What antipsychotic did you build a tolerance from?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Another +1 for AntiPsychotic meds to treat DP.... They do really help (for some anyway)


----------



## Fenway95 (Jun 9, 2018)

Antipsychotics are the only medication that have ever really made a long term dent in my dpdr. Although I fear I’m building up a tolerance. It recently came back and my psych upped the dose. I’m fucked if I build up a tolerance to this new dose.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

eddy1886 said:


> Another +1 for AntiPsychotic meds to treat DP.... They do really help (for some anyway)


 I guess they have to do more research on AP's and dp/dr then..


----------



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

Aridity said:


> That is very nice to hear! Your case sounds very much like mine,although I really dont't think I have schizoprhenia or anything that looks like it. What med did you get? And you were on it for a longer time?


It's the injectable dose of Abilify/aripiprazole (I think it's called Maintena or something?) At first I was really nervous to take it because I was worried about side effects but the only thing that has happened was a slight headache after I got it (it went away). So far so good.



time2wakeup said:


> Wow! What triggered your DP when you were 11, do you even remember? Do you feel like it was trauma/stress-related at all?


I remember the last day of being at a summer camp thing and when I went to the bathroom and looked in the mirror, I couldn't recognize myself. From there it went downhill over time. There's always this feeling that my consciousness has been separated from my body/self somehow. I have no idea what caused it but I do remember freaking out quite a bit at that age (but I can't remember why) My family also suspects I could have a case of Lyme's disease since we lived in an area full of deer ticks and I got a weird looking ring shaped rash-type thing during that time (2 years later). I've read that dp/dr can show up in Lyme's disease but idk much about it. So I don't know if the cause is physical or psychological :/



Fenway95 said:


> It's nice to meet someone else who has experienced this from a young age. I was 10 when I first experienced the sensation of DPDR. There are many adult who suffer from this condition, but my sympathy is with children who are experiencing it and have no understanding of what it is. I bet there are a lot of children suffering from DPDR who don't have access to therapy or medication and are terrified they're going crazy. I've been there. I wish we could help them.
> 
> What antipsychotic did you build a tolerance from?


Abilify in pill form (what i was told)...



Fenway95 said:


> Antipsychotics are the only medication that have ever really made a long term dent in my dpdr. Although I fear I'm building up a tolerance. It recently came back and my psych upped the dose. I'm fucked if I build up a tolerance to this new dose.


I'm incredibly excited there was a difference in mine. I sincerely thought nothing would happen and was floored when it lessened up a teeny tiny bit. I'm glad they are making differences for people! Hope you feel better


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fenway95 said:


> Antipsychotics are the only medication that have ever really made a long term dent in my dpdr. Although I fear I'm building up a tolerance. It recently came back and my psych upped the dose. I'm fucked if I build up a tolerance to this new dose.


Ive had to bump up my dose a couple of times over the years (because of dips usually due to extreme stress) but was always able to reduce it again after I improved...Nearly 30 years later and I am on the dose I originally started on....

I sincerely doubt you will build tolerance to an Anti Psychotic.....If your struggling and think a bumped up dose will help do it...You will be able to reduce it again Im sure of it.....


----------

